# WBCN signs off air in CBS Boston radio shakeup



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

This breaks my heart....another part of my childhood, gone.

The Associated Press: WBCN signs off air in CBS Boston radio shakeup

WBCN signs off air in CBS Boston radio shakeup
5 hours ago

BOSTON (AP) - A major shakeup on the Boston radio dial is marking the end of an era for one of the nation's first progressive rock stations, which helped launch U2 and other prominent artists.

Owner CBS announced Tuesday that WBCN-FM will move its programming to the Internet and HD Radio as part of a shakeup that also brings Boston's first FM all-sports station on Aug. 13.

WBCN began playing underground rock in 1968. It evolved into a more mainstream, album-oriented rock format.

The new 98.5 The Sports Hub will air sports talk shows and play-by-play of the New England Patriots and Boston Bruins. The Patriots most recently were heard on WBCN. The Bruins have been airing on CBS-owned WBZ-AM.

CBS also is moving its "Hot AC" station, WBMX, from the 98.5 FM spot to WBCN's old position at 104.1.

Copyright © 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ouch! I'll miss 'em.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

That sucks, the channel will defintely be missed.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow. This came out of left field. Boston radio will not be the same. Now I have to change my cruiser pre sets. RIP WBCN.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Although I will miss BCN, I don't mind having a sports radio station on FM.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

How soon before the rest of em go though? With the switch to satellite/HD radio is it not inevitable they'll all start being forced over much like the recent digital tv drama? If I'm not mistaken when FM was first introduced it was broadcast as commercial free in order to win over the AM listeners. Satellite did the same thing, but now is starting to allow some of them squeaking in as well.

Delta, if I'm reading your post correctly does that mean the people who have the HD radios will still have access to it?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow. It'll be missed. It had the best playlist. I can't believe the "fairness doctrine" moonbats are allowing this to happen. Of all the rock stations, 'BCN DJs pushed the liberal agenda the most.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Oh that sucks, guess WAAF is going to get more airtime now


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

WOW! I'll never forget my first experience with BCN.
Spring 1979, The Cars, "Just What I Needed", I was an immediate fan of BCN (and The Cars) after that.
The only station I liked better at the time was WCOZ.
RIP to both.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace WBCN! You will be missed!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

"What's up Chuckkkkkkkkk!"


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Duane Ingalls Glasscock :listen:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*It's been a slow, torturous downturn in their DJ personalities and their "progressive music" the last 15 years. They went heavy into the Seattle / grunge rock which made me want to vomit. *
*WBCN hasn't been the same since Billy West went MIA and onto Stern. My dial went to 'FNX a long time ago. I won't miss it. *


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Who could forget this classics from the 80's that 'BCN had on there playlist [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gejSEOnaYek"]YouTube- The Fools Life Sucks Then You Die[/nomedia]


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Delta, if I'm reading your post correctly does that mean the people who have the HD radios will still have access to it?


I don't know, but the WBCN we grew up with is going to be gone.

The Cosmic Muffin, Nocturnal Emissions, Rock & Roll Rumble.....a lot of good memories.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

8MORE said:


> Who could forget this classics from the 80's that 'BCN had on there playlist YouTube - The Fools Life Sucks Then You Die


You a Fools fan too 8More?
Over the years I've followed those hooligans from Old Orchid ME to Hartford CT and all points in between.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I remember that morning in '96 when WBCN swapped Howard Stern in for Laquidara for the AM commute....Charles said it was only for April Fool's Day but it lasted for about 10 years. 
I always thought Laquidara was kind of a tool, but he did volounteer to MC the Dover PD Police Chase the couple years I ran in it.
I think Mark Parenteau is out of prison now....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I haven't listene to BCN in a long time...what did Mark P. go to jail for?

I have a tape I made of "the best of" Captain Ken's lunch time songs...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

good riddance............


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> I haven't listene to BCN in a long time...what did Mark P. go to jail for?


http://www.masscops.com/forums/just...ark-parenteau-ex-wbcn-dj-goin-fed-prison.html


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> *It's been a slow, torturous downturn in their DJ personalities and their "progressive music" the last 15 years. They went heavy into the Seattle / grunge rock which made me want to vomit. *
> *WBCN hasn't been the same since Billy West went MIA and onto Stern. My dial went to 'FNX a long time ago. I won't miss it. *





Delta784 said:


> I don't know, but the WBCN we grew up with is going to be gone.
> 
> The Cosmic Muffin, Nocturnal Emissions, Rock & Roll Rumble.....a lot of good memories.


Like Delta says, there's a lot of tradition going down the drain. But all in all, I gotta agree w/ HC...the downturn had been a longtime coming. In the past 10 years or so, they've basically become a top-40 corporate rock station (when they actually play music). BCN used to be all about new, refreshing music. Even 'BRU, a commercial college station, smokes them in that aspect.

Apparently 98.5 HD2 is going to still be BCN. However, I doubt the good stuff like Nocturnal & Boston Emmissons will still last.

Anyone remember that stupid April Fool's Day gag with the "Power 104"? Guess that was actually a test run.



dcs2244 said:


> ...what did Mark P. go to jail for?


Pulling a Michael Jackson.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> You a Fools fan too 8More?
> Over the years I've followed those hooligans from Old Orchid ME to Hartford CT and all points in between.


Was hooked the first time I heard them.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

WBRU (which stands for Brown University) is a good one. It is owned by Brown

Also if your in the Franklin Area try 88.1

Dean College

Its Dean College's rock station. Hairbands, and 1995ish stuff.

The time I grew up in


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

They finished up with Shine on you crazy diamond. Nothing but static now...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Boats said:


> They finished up with Shine on you crazy diamond. Nothing but static now...


Sad........


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*The only station I liked better at the time was WCOZ.
*_

Koz , you old dinosaur 

too bad about WBCN it did have allot of history.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I don't know, but the WBCN we grew up with is going to be gone.
> 
> The Cosmic Muffin, Nocturnal Emissions, Rock & Roll Rumble.....a lot of good memories.


I can remember(going quickly) growing up in North Quincy and everyone listen BCN. Although, I am a fan now, It is still too bad.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> _*The only station I liked better at the time was WCOZ.*_ Koz , you old dinosaur


Better believe it bro. _*Kick-Ass Rock 'N Roll!! *_


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

AAAAAGGGGHHHH! I LOVE that station! Too bad. It will be missed


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

can't remember if it was BCN or COZ , but years ago on sunday nights in the winter time one of the DJ's would read a few chapters of JRR Tolkien's "The Hobbit"

thought that was pretty cool even at age 16.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Better believe it bro. _*Kick-Ass Rock 'N Roll!! *_


Remember the bumper stickers that had the letters WCOZ as lightning bolts?


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

BCN will be truly missed


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

In a time before being able (I don't condone this) downloading song from your favorite band. Or watching videos on you tube.

Stations like WBCN were the only way to hear "records" (which are the only media that will play even after a nuclear war) without buying or borrowing them from a friend was to listen to the radio.

Back then Disc Jockeys (AKA DJs) actually had to physically play the music (no not live on the air, they used records and tapes).

Nowadays almost every station has computerized music. Some radio stations are better then others, most play the same stuff to the point where you can set you watch by it.

Radio Stations, with the exception of sports and talk most music radio stations to me for the most part to me now seem like convenient background noise.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Remember the bumper stickers that had the letters WCOZ as lightning bolts?


Do I ever. I had one on the mirror in my bedroom.
Right below the Budweiser bumper sticker and to the right of my Farrah Fawcett & Adrian Barbeau posters... 



pahapoika said:


> can't remember if it was BCN or COZ , but years ago on sunday nights in the winter time one of the DJ's would read a few chapters of JRR Tolkien's "The Hobbit"


P-Man was that before, after or during your Dungeons & Dragons phase? :mrgreen:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*P-Man was that before, after or during your Dungeons & Dragons phase? :mrgreen:*_

OUCH !

well , my mood might have been "enhanced" by one of the more popular past times of the day.

back then they used to light the "smoking lamp"


----------

